# port request: hyperic-client



## hsn (Sep 20, 2011)

I need _hyperic-client_ to be packaged

http://www.springsource.com/landing/hyperic-open-source-download

if you are willing to do it, i can help with testing and you can get bit of money if we will be happy with your work after port will be commited to tree.


----------

